# Woo Hoo . . Finally finished!



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

range installed today . . it is finally all done! We started the remodel March 15 . . sure is nice to have a kitchen back! ! 

From this:










To this:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Very Nice.

Did you do it by yourself?

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sadly . . the carpenter gene was left out of my dna . . we had a fantastic contractor


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Nice :4-clap:


----------



## koolkat77 (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks really nice


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:thumb:.....looks nice....and functional.

I sure don't miss doin' that kinda stuff........42" wall cabinets can get pretty heavy!! Granite is even heavier......:hide:.

Got more counterspace with the pantry gone.....I like counterspace!! Island is a must if ya do any cookin'.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We cooked our first breakfast in it this morning . . I still reach for cooking stuff in the old location, but the more I cook, the more I should adapt.

I'd never seen granite installed before . . quite a process . . they fashioned the edge on one end in the driveway after making the final measurements! Really good craftsmen!

The island is longer than the old one and much more functional.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

To small a kitchen to get anything like that Rich, looks nice


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We added a lot but it feels larger than with the old configuration!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The only way I could make ours bigger would be add another few feet to the room and that is not possible


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've seen enough granite installed.....the price is pretty comparable to solid surface. Very little cutting in the field......they template everything and fabricate in a shop. I dislike working with both materials (granite and solid surface)......too heavy. But, they are sure nice to have as a work surface.

@joeten: I designed my house around the kitchen......:laugh:. Not a monster size, but, 16' X 20' works for me. Would sure like to have the downdraft cooktop Rich has.....nice open area above the cooking surface. I have an exhaust hood that is a pita with larger cooking vessels.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We had to argue with the designer over that downdraft cooktop . . she wanted to relocate to the island and install a huge hood . . we went along with most of her recommendations, but not that one! . . in the end, she says now that she like it better than if it was in the island.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This house was built 12 years ago and a male designed them but kitchens where not his strong suit very tight for space, I would have to rip it out and take away a wall then add a doorway to my dining area so that I could enlarge into it and I don't do building work only ever been a labourer in that dept, paint and wall paper I can do some electrical too but not wood work plastering etc


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Plaster is pretty much gone here in the colonies......we do everything as cheap as possible. Last time I was around plaster was in the late 90's....and it was a small project. 

As for the size of many kitchens today, I don't know that many people who actually cook and large kitchens are not needed. We do quite a bit of cooking in my house......but, we also have prepared frozen foods for nights when dinner hasn't been preplanned. The kids throw most of the meat in the freezer and don't think ahead for dinner.....or even plan for a week's worth of meals. Often, in the morning, I ask what will be for dinner and remind my son that anything frozen needs to be thawed.

I'm sure Rich will enjoy his new kitchen.....looks great!! I'll be building some sliding shelves for my 'pantry' in the near future. I have two 2' X 7' utility cabinets for storage.....one has sliding shelves but the other has stationary shelves. Big mistake on where I installed the sliding shelves when I built the place......never put canned goods, bread, or any foodstuff in a cabinet that is right next to the fridge...:nonono:. Learned my lesson years ago but never got around to making 'sliders'......easy task but kinda put it off....... Now that there is a family to feed I need to have better access to the supplies.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We have the slideing shelves in the new pantry . . it makes a tremendous difference in seeing and finding things . .


----------

